# Top 10 Favorite Characters



## ZarakiLee (Dec 30, 2007)

I know this thread has probably been done a million times but lets make another one.
List your 10 favorite characters from any manga or anime.  
My List
1.Eikichi Onizuka (Great Teacher Onizuka)
2.Spike Spiegel (Cowboy Bebop)
3.Yusuke Urameshi (Yu Yu Hakusho)
4.Zaraki Kenpachi (Bleach)
5.Rock Lee (Naruto)
6.Sanji (One Piece)
7.Vegeta (Dragon Ball)
8.Miyamoto Musashi (Vagabond)
9.Takeshi Yamamoto (Katekyo Hitman Reborn!)
10.Conan Edogawa (Detective Conan)


----------



## Tay (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow this is hard, I'll probably forgot a lot of characters..

1. Naruto (Naruto)
2. Jio (666 Satan)
3. Minato (Naruto)
4. Ichigo (Bleach)
5. Arata (Moe Kare)
6. Kurou (Love Monster)
7. Nel (Bleach)
8. Itachi (Naruto)
9. Tobi (Naruto)
10. Shou (Love Monster)

So many more..


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Dec 30, 2007)

Hmmm...

Sakura Haruno (Naruto)
Allen Walker (D.Gray-man)
Natsu (Fairy Tail)
Linali Lee (D.Gray-man)
Ichigo Kurosaki (Bleach)
Lavi (D.Gray-man)
Pein (Naruto)
Cross (666 Satan)
Monkey D. Luffy (One Piece)
Orihime Inoue (Bleach)


That's it for now.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Dec 30, 2007)

My list:

1. Dio Brando (JJBA)
2. Gutts (Berserk)
3. Kira Yoshikage (JJBA)
4. Dark Schneider (Bastard!!)
5. Giorno Giovanna (JJBA) 
6. Jotaro Kujo (JJBA)
7. Raoh (FotNS/HnK)
8. Hisoka (HxH)
9. Teresa (Claymore)
10. Ubogin (HxH)


----------



## Fran (Dec 30, 2007)

Teheheh >

1. Hisoka, HxH
2. Killua/Kurapika, HxH
3. Nobunaga/Kuroro, HxH
4. Rika Furude, Higurashi 
5. Konata Izumi, Lucky Star
6. Kagami Hiiragi, Lucky Star 
7. Anna Liebert/Nina, Monster
8. Maito Gai, Naruto (Purely for Dynamic Entry)
9. Galatea, Claymore
10. Onizuka, GTO


----------



## Novalis (Dec 30, 2007)

Here we go! ^_^"

1. Xanxus (Hitman Reborn!) 
2. Seras Victoria (Hellsing) 
3. Tyki Mikk (D.Gray-man) 
4. Deidara (Naruto) 
5. Nico Robin (One Piece) 
6. Alucard (Hellsing) 
7. Orihime Inoue (Bleach) 
8. Fuu (Samurai Champloo)
9. Road Kamelot (D.Gray-man)
10. Kakashi Hatake (Naruto)


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Deidara*- Deidara has such a refreshing and unique personality than we see in most anime villains today. It's not very often we see someone evil with an artistic frame of mind. Whether it was in his spats with Tobi, defeating Gaara who had become Kazekage, or from his long, sleek, shny blonde hair, Deidara won the hearts of thousands of fans all around the world. He even killed off three characters on screen, even though they were filler. Rest in peace.





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Hidan*.One of the more contraversial members of Akatsuki, Hidan was never one to censor his own thoughts. He swore like a sailor, fought dirty and shed a lot of blood in his 27 chapters. Akatsuki also has a bit of lack of killing on-screen. Not for this guy though, he not only captured the two-tailed, but he also managed to kill off the Jounin Asuma. Asuma was not one of the more important characters, but he was an important part of Team 10, keeping them together in their earlier days. To some, he may be a one trick pony or one of the weakest members. But when you're immortal, cockiness tends to appear. He's still alive, but rest in peace. Returning chances are slim.





*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sasori,* Sasori, Sasori. With those beautiful eyes and beautiful red hair, who didn't find him... beautiful? But, there was more than good looks. Sasori also had the potential to go far; if he had faced anyone besides Chiyo, he would have been victorious and the plot of Naruto would have been shot straight to hell. Sakura would no doubt have died and that would definately have affected the turnout of Naruto. Sasori also managed to kill the strongest ninja and Kazekage of the Sand Village. Iron Sand was awesome. Rest in peace as well. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



 Oh, *Tobi*. You were such a goofball in the beginning. At first, I really questioned Tobi's usefulness. I mean, come on. The guy didn't do anything but annoy Deidara and you could tell he didn't have a clue what he was doing half the time. But, Tobi was a good boy. I found myself constantly thinking: Why are you in Akatsuki? In chapter 364, I realized why. Tobi was not a good boy. In fact, he was controlling the entire operation. Chapter 383 sealed it; Madara Uchiha has entered the building. Lord help us all.





*Spoiler*: __ 



 Finally, we get some female love in this list. *Lucy* was one of the most violent, sadistic anime females ever. Her sanity was hardened into boundless hatred towards all humans and she had a mindset of only one thing: to kill off the entire human race. But when offered the oppurtunity, she decapitated the one who suggested it. She also had a soft spot for one human. She wasn't pure evil and was a lot crazier in the manga, but those first seven minutes of Elfen Lied were a real bloodbath.





*Spoiler*: __ 



*Envy* started out alright in the manga and the anime. But when he killed off Hughes in episode 25 and then Ed in the second to last episode, his popularity took a major dive. However, I never lost my passion for this character. I still believe he was the best of the Homunculus and was ten times the villain of Dante. He never cared about the Philosopher Stone, he just wanted to kill people. Pure evil at it's finest. FMA was a classic, and this guy is definately a classic as well. Whether he's dead or not, I don't know. But in case, rest in peace. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



*Johan* sends chills down many an expierenced anime fan's spine. Everything about him is so chilling, calculating and cold-hearted, yet at the same time charming and thrilling. He was one of those people who you either got a good vibe from or a bad vibe. They should have got a bad vibe, but sometimes that just wasn't the case. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



 More female love. *Tayuya* is a chick you do not want to mess with. Don't be fooled by her Sakura-esque pink hair, Tayuya is definately very different. She can be described as a tomboy and she's not feminine at all, and she swears almost as much as Hidan. "You shitty rat!" is my personal favorite. I just loved her the second I saw her, I don't know why.





*Spoiler*: __ 



 Oh, *Sae*. While many a Peach Girl fan can't stand the bitch, I truly love her and adore her character. Yes, she's a bitch. Yes, she's really evil to Momo. But, Momo never really appealed to me. I didn't like Sae either at first, but when I realized how she stole the screen and the limelight every time she was on, I came to appreciate her. She was truly one of the best characters in the series. Sae is so manipulative, so rotton for no reason and I love it. She doesn't really have a reason for doing anything she does, except for making Momo unhappy. This is what makes her feel good. Sadistic? Hell yeah. But, a female villain rocks. There's so few of them compared to males. It's a pity she turned good in the end, Peach Girl ended for me early.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 30, 2007)

In no order.

1) Johan, _Monster_

2) Guts, _Berserk_

3) Spike, _Cowboy Bebop_

4) Rock Lee, _Naruto_

5) Wolfwood, _Trigun_

6) Griffith, _Berserk_

7) Miyata, _Hajime no Ippo_

8) Kenshin, _Rurouni Kenshin_

9) L, _Death Note_

10) Grimmer, _Monster_


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 30, 2007)

kousokuken irene - claymore
saito hajime - rurouni kenshin
mya - tenjou tenge
kazu - airgear
hisoka - hunter x hunter
smoker - one piece
kyoraku shunsui - bleach
hibari kyoya - hitman reborn
fuji syuuske - prince of tennis
mitarashi anko - naruto


----------



## Felt (Dec 30, 2007)

1. Kazou Kiriyama - *Battle Royale*
2. Shikamaru Nara - *Naruto*
3. Mitsuko Souma - *Battle Royale*
4. Temari - *Naruto*
5. Faye Valentine - *Cowboy Bebop*
6. Lelouch Lamperouge - *Code Geass*
7. Izuko - *Sky High* 
8. Kallen Stadtfeld - *Code Geass*
9. Karin - *Naruto*
10. Rock Lee - * Naruto*

I haven't read much


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 30, 2007)

Son Goku (Dragon Ball)
Kishomoto Kei (Gantz)
Sasori (Naruto)
Toguro (YYH)
Post-Skip Sasuke (Naruto)
Vegeta (Dragon Ball)
Freeza (Dragon Ball)
Cell (Dragon Ball)
Teen Son Gohan (Dragon Ball)
Kuririn (Dragon Ball)

Basically all of the cool DB charas.


----------



## I (Dec 30, 2007)

I)Karin-Chibi Vampire

II)Gaara-Naruto

III)Ren-Chibi Vampire

IV)Ace-One piece

V)Ueki-The Law of Ueki

VI)Usui Kenta-Chibi Vampire

VII)Pan-DBGT

VIII)Naruto-Naruto

IX)Anju-Chibi Vampire

X)Ranma-Ranma 1/2​


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 30, 2007)

I seem to have 12...In no real order:
Giorno Giovanna
Alita
Gutts
Johan
Dio Brando
Tetsuo
Joseph Joestar
Hajime Saito
Teresa of the Faint Smile
Killua
Takezo aka Musashi
Wolfgang Grimmer


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 30, 2007)

1) Makunouchi Ippo (Hajime no Ippo)
2) Kurono (gantZ)
3) Kenpachi (Bleach)
4) Kamina (Gurren-Lagann)
5) Gutts (Berserk)
6) Goku (Dragon ball)
7) Yagami Light (Death Note)
8) Tobi (Naruto)
9) Claire (Claymore)
10) Simon (Gurren-Lagann)


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 30, 2007)

1. Kaoru Hanayama - *Grappler Baki*
2. Retsu Kaiou - *Grappler baki*
3. Shinomori Aoshi - *Ruroni kenshin*
4. Shishio Makoto  -* Ruroni kenshin*
5. Tetsuhito Kagiroi - *Tenjho Tenge*
6. Dio Brando -* JJBA*
7. Jotaro Kujo - *JJBA*
8. Portgas D. Ace- *One piece*
9. Itachi Uchiha- *Naruto*
10. Legato Bluesummer - *Trigun*


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 30, 2007)

No real order

Makoto Shishio-Ruroini Kenshin
Eiji Date- Hajime no Ippo
Mamoru Takamura-Hajime no Ippo
Takeshi Sendou-Hajime no Ippo
Goku-Dragonball
Kenshin Himura-Rurouni Kenshin
Dio Brande-JJBA
Spike-Cowboy Beebop
Monkey D. Luffy-One Piece


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 31, 2007)

I hate ranking manga and anime..or anything..

but my fav character for now are..


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 31, 2007)

Ah, cutting out anime only characters is hard, this isn't as villain heavy as I thought it would be.

1. Orochimaru - Naruto
2. Jiraiya - Naruto
3. Nakago - FY
4. Mad Hatter - AS
5. Nuriko - FY
6. Hiruma - E21
7. Ayame - FB
8. Hisoka - HxH
9. Faust VIII - SK
10. Seishirou - X


----------



## Nena Trinity (Dec 31, 2007)

This could be fun. 
1. Akito/Agito Wanijima (Air Gear)
2. Schrodinger (Hellsing)
3. Sasori (Naruto)
4. Deidara (Naruto)
5. Alucard/Girlycard  (Hellsing)
6. Ulquiorra Schiffer (Bleach)
7. Cain (Godchild)
8. Mello (Death Note)
9. L (Death Note)
10 Last but not least....The Captain (Hellsing) Because who can look at this picture and not think he's hot?


----------



## Tasogare (Dec 31, 2007)

Shikamaru (Naruto)
Itachi (Naruto)
Soubi (Loveless)
L (Death Note)
Nyuu (Elfen Lied)
Lucy (Elfen Lied)
Chi (Chobits)
Deidara (Naruto)
Hideaki (Gakuen Heaven)
Ino (Naruto)


----------



## louis (Dec 31, 2007)

1.Netsu(Fairy Tail)

2.Alucard(Hellsing)

3.Naruto(Naruto)

4.Son Goku(dragon Ball)

5.Luffy(one piece)

6.Mist Gin(Fairy Tail)

7.Vegeta(Dragon Ball z)

8.Iron Gizzle(fairy tail)

9.Sasuke(Naruto)

10.Jio(666 Satam)


----------



## Ju Baggins (Dec 6, 2008)

1. Uchiha Itachi (Naruto)
2. Himura Kenshin (Rurouni Kenshin)
3. Hajime Saitou (Rurouni Kenshin)
4. Gatts (Berserk)
5. Caska (Berserk)
6. Seijuurou Hiko (Rurouni Kenshin)
7. Elric Brothers (FMA)
8. Lelouch (Code Geass)
9. Jiraiya (Naruto)
10. Kurapika (HxH)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2008)

1-hisoka hxh (not a matter of opinion he > your favourite character )
2-luffy one piece

*no order*

3-shika naruto
4-sendoh slamdunk
5-the king  hxh
6-kamina TTGL
7-Rail Tracer    Baccano!
8-oro naruto
9-zoro onepiece
10-kuroro/kurapica hxh


----------



## Ryuk (Dec 6, 2008)

1. Kamina
2. Ryuk
3. Kisame
4. Kisuke Urahara
5. Grimmjow
6. Anti-Spiral
7. Kensei
8. Hisagi
9. Goku
10. Edward Elric

Honorable mentions:
Neji
Simon
Trunks
L
Ichigo


----------



## Schneider (Dec 6, 2008)

No particular order:

-Wes Bluemarines/Weather Report/Domenico Pucci (JJBA)
-Dio Brando (JJBA)
-Jotaro Kujo (JJBA)
-Dark Schneider (Bastard!!)
-Eikichi Onizuka (GTO and the prequels)
-Borsalino (One Piece)
-Alucard (Hellsing)
-Killer Bee (Naruto)
-Munsu (Shin Angyo Onshi)
-Gutts (Berserk)


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 6, 2008)

No order:

Alita - Battle Angel Alita
Jashugan - Battle Angel Alita
Nausicaa - Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Kushana - Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Yupa - Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Luffy - One Piece
Taikoubou - Houshin Engi
Gutts - Berserk
Musashi - Vagabond
Nomiya - Real


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 6, 2008)

No order (includes both anime and manga).

Reinhard von Lohengramm (_Legend of the Galactic Heroes_)
Guts (_Berserk_)
Johan Liebert (_Monster_)
Akari (_Aria_)
Gintoki (_Gintama_)
Endo Kenji (_20th Century Boys_)
Harima Kenji (_School Rumble_)
Edmond Dantes (_Gankutsuou_)
Motoko (_Ghost in the Shell: SAC_)
Kaiji (_Kaiji_)


----------



## El Torero (Dec 6, 2008)

No order too
Sakata Gintoki (Gintama)
Brooke (One Piece)
Hibari Kyoya (Katekyo Hitman Reborn)
Minorin (Toradora)
Sakura (Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles)
Monkey D.Garp (One Piece)
Lelouch (Code Geass)
Haruhi (Suzumiya no Haruhi)
Archer (Fate/Stay Night)
Edward Elric (Fullmetal Alchemist)


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2008)

it's hard to choose but some of my favourites and in no particular order are

hisoka (H X H)
yuusuke ( yuyu hakysho)
aizen (bleach)
kurono (gantz)
izumi (gantz)
griffith (berserk)
vegeta (dragonball)
kazu (air gear)
riful (claymore)
light (death note)


----------



## stardust (Dec 6, 2008)

_#1. Subaru Sumeragi ~ Tokyo Babylon/X
#2. Haruhi Suzumiya ~ The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
#3. Nozomu Itoshiki ~ Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
#4. Kimihiro Watanuki ~ xxxHOLiC
#5. Neuro Nougami ~ Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
#6. Sougo Okita ~ Gintama
#7. Kaworu Nagisa ~ Evangelion
#8. Urumi Kanzaki ~ Great Teacher Onizuka
#9. Seishirou Sakurazuka ~ Tokyo Babylon/X
#10. Itsuki Kamiyama ~ GOTH_


----------



## Skylit (Dec 6, 2008)

uffff.....really tough. but i?ll try it.

Xanxus [Katekyo Hitman Reborn!]
Faust VIII [Shaman King]
Mamoru [Until Death do Us Part]
Genkaku [Deadman Wonderland]
Gamma [Katekyo Hitman Reborn!]
Aokiji, blue pheasant [One Piece]
Blackbeard [One Piece]
Ryohei Sasagawa [Katekyo Hitman Reborn!]
Agon [Eyeshield 21]
Hiruma [Eyeshield 21]


/E: no order.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 6, 2008)

nyah thats difficult

1.Nefelpitou (HxH)
2.Iron Maiden Jeanne (Shaman King)
3.Kuroro Lucifer (HxH)
4.The King (HxH)
5.Hao Asakura (Shaman King)
6.Sevorthtarte (Angel Sanctuary)
7.Sesshomaru (Inu Yasha)
8.Wanze (One Piece)
9.Kurapika (HxH)
10.Hisoka (HxH)


----------



## hazashi (Dec 6, 2008)

I cant put an order, but my favourite ten should be:
Gokudera (Hitman Reborn!)
Guts (Berserk)
Griffith/Femto(Berserk)
Ichigo (Bleach)
Itachi(Naruto)
Vegeta(Dragon Ball)
Sanosuke Sagara (Rurouni Kenshin)
Saito (Rurouni Kenshin)
Killua (Hunter X Hunter)
Kakashi (Naruto)


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 6, 2008)

(1) Guts (Berserk)
(2) Griffith (Berserk)
(3) Dio Brando (JJBA)
(4) Hisoka (HXH)
(5) Kazuo Kiriyama (Battle Royale)
(6) Skull Knight (Berserk)
(7) Kuroro (HXH)
(8) DS (Bastard) 
(9) Frieza (DBZ)
(10) Shishio (Rurouni Kenshin)


----------



## Munken (Dec 6, 2008)

Hanamichi Sakuragi (Slam Dunk)
Guts (Berserk)
Johan Liebert (Monster)
Katsura (Gintama)
Kyoya Ida (Jiraishin)
Won Sul (Shin Angyo Onshi)
Volg (Hajime no Ippo)
Sando (Shin Angyo Onshi)
Ginko (Mushishi)
Zoro (One Piece)


----------



## G@R-chan (Dec 6, 2008)

In no order (anime and manga),

Guts (Berserk)
Johan Liebert (Monster)
Claire Stanfield/Rail Tracer (Baccano!)
Alucard (Hellsing)
Captain Harlock (Space Pirate Captain Harlock)
Asuka Soryuu Langley ( Neon Genesis Evangelion)
Suzumiya Haruhi (The melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya)
Lucy (Elfen Lied)
Revy (Black Lagoon)
Nono (Diebuster)


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 6, 2008)

In no order

Pokkuru (HxH)
Goku (Dragon Ball)
Kamina (TTGL)
Simon (TTGL)
Danchou (HxH)
Killua (HxH)
Gohan (DBZ)
L (Death Note)

Can't think of anyone else


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 6, 2008)

Cross Marian
Yusuke Urameshi

that is all


----------



## Teach (Dec 6, 2008)

Blackbeard
Van Auge
Doc Q
Laffite
Jesus Burgess
Stronger

Surprise 

Four remaining:
7. Kuroro
8. Gai
9. Brook
10. Zeno


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 7, 2008)

Manga characters?

1. Monkey D. Luffy(One Piece)
2. Erza Scarlet(Fairy Tail)
3. Roronoa Zoro(One Piece)
4. Marshall D. Teach(One Piece)
5. Lars Ul Metallicana(Bastard!!)
6. Dark Schneider(Bastard!!)
7. Archangel Michael(Bastard!!)
8. Kaede Rukawa(Slam Dunk)
9. Kuroro Lucifer(Hunter X Hunter)
10. Mist Gun(Fairy Tail)

off the top of my head.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 7, 2008)

No Order:

- Erza Scarlet (Fairy Tail)
- Kaito (HxH)
- Kuroro (HxH)
- Vincent Law (Ergo Proxy)
- Piccolo (Dragon Ball)
- Pain (Naruto)
- Clare (Claymore)
- Re-L Mayer (Ergo Proxy)
- Shiro (Deadman Wonderland)
- Jiraiya (Naruto)


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 7, 2008)

1.The big man

2.Masataka Takayunagi
3. Kazuma (ScryEd)

4.seijuro hiko

5.Tawara Buncshichi

6.Aoi Kiji

7.Luffy 
8Yuuske (Yu Yu hakusho)
9.Kintaro Pre-Transvestite (Golden Boy)
10.Mugen


----------



## aztec92 (Dec 7, 2008)

NOT in order
Sasori: Naruto

Edward Elric: Full metal alchemist
Tsunade: Naruto

Sai: Naruto


Neji: Naruto
FAI!!!!(Kawaii): Tsubasa chronicles
*Spoiler*: __ 








Zero/Yuki: Vampire knight
Hei : Darker than black <3 I love a good anti-hero

L Lawlett: DEATH NOTE


----------



## p-lou (Dec 7, 2008)

There are so many quirky/insignificant side characters from many series that I absolutely adore, but I'll keep this mostly to characters that are meant to be (mostly) serious/significant.  There's no significant order aside from the top four being ahead of the rest.  This is just off the top of my head and there are several characters that could be swapped in and out.  This list is good enough for now though.

Ogami Ito (Lone Wolf and Cub)
Alita (Battle Angel Alita)
Grimmer (Monster)
Johan (Monster)
Desty Nova (Battle Angel Alita)
Sakuragi Hanamichi (Slam Dunk)
Roberto (Monster)
Black (Black & White)
Taikoubou (Houshin Engi)
Serpico (Berserk)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 7, 2008)

hmmm....
in no particular order

Male

Tenchi (OVA variant)
Dark Schneider
Taikobou
Azuma Kazuma (Yakitate Japan)
Lelouch 
Parn (Record of Lodoss War)
Gin (Bleach)
Count Lin Hyde (Crest of the Stars)
Jing (King of Bandits)
Nozomi Itoshiki (Sayonara Zetsubo Sensei)

Female

Deedlit (Record of Lodoss War)
Hinoki Sai (Betterman)
Lum 
Misaki (Tenchi , ayeka and sasami's mom)
Lafiel (Crest of the Stars)
CC (code geass)
Hinata (Naruto)
Soi Fong (Bleach)
Dorthy (MAR)
Yukino (YuYu Hakusho)

although i will say there are about another ten characters that i could fit onto each list


----------



## Tay (Dec 7, 2008)

luckythechi said:


> Wow this is hard, I'll probably forgot a lot of characters..
> 
> 1. Naruto (Naruto)
> 2. Jio (666 Satan)
> ...



Wow, this is old. 

1. Allen Walker (D.gray-man)
2. Katsura (Gintama)
3. Gintoki (Gintama)
4. Tsuna (Reborn)
5. Soul (Soul Eater)
6. Sebastian (Kuroshitsuji)
7. Edward (Full Metal Alchemist)
8. Tyki (D.gray-man)
9. Naruto (Naruto)
10. Shujin (Bakuman)


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 7, 2008)

1. Kakihara (Ichi the Killer)
2. Jijii (Ichi the Killer)
3. Takamura (Hajime no Ippo)
4. Kid Goku (Dragonball)
5. Master Roshi (Dragonball)
6. Miyamoto Musashi (Vagabond)
7. Shogo Kawada (Battle Royale)
8. Genji Kamogawa (Hajime no Ippo)
9. Kenji Endo (20th Century Boys)
10. God (20th Century Boys)


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 7, 2008)

without order:

Kenji (20th Century Boys)
Hamel (Violinist of Hameln)
Gintoki (Gintama)
Kagura (Gintama)
Shinpachi (Gintama)
Alita (Battle Angel Alita)
Onizuka (GTO)
Johan (Monster)
Akabane (Get Backers)
Gourry (Slayers)


----------



## firefist (Dec 8, 2008)

no order.

Vegeta (Dragonball Z)
Goku (Dragonball Z)
Portgas D. Ace (One Piece)
Kenpachi (Bleach)
Adult Nell (Bleach)
Grimmjow (Bleach)
Itachi (Naruto)
L (Death Note)
Kamina (Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann)
Kallen Stadtfeld (Code Geas)


----------



## Aburamushi (Dec 8, 2008)

Most of my favorite characters are in my signature.


----------



## LipLipDK (Dec 10, 2008)

_No order:_

L - *Deathnote*
Kakashi - *Naruto*
Komamura - *Bleach*
Mayuri - *Bleach*
Opa -* Avatar*
Zoro -* One Piece*
Piccolo -* Dragon Ball*
Orenji kun - *Code Geass*
Gai - *Naruto*
Chopper -*One Piece*


----------



## censored-fury (Dec 10, 2008)

(In the order that they come to my head)

Naruto (hmm, I wonder...o=o)
Revy (Black Lagoon)
Erza (Fairy Tail)
Haruna (Kokou Debut)
Syaoran (CardCaptor Sakura XD)
Kagura (Gintama)
Hinata (Naruto)

Blah...thought I wouldn't be able to cut it down to just 10, but when you ask for absolute faves my mind draws to a blank for some reason...strange really o_o


----------



## yrvd86 (Dec 11, 2008)

1. Ed- full metal alchemist
2. Naruto- naruto
3. Rito- to love ru =3
4. Vegeta- DBZ
5. Hitsugaya- Bleach
6. Light- Death Note
7. The Fourth Hokage- Naruto
8. Minato- Sekirei
9. Kakashi- Naruto
10. Itachi- Naruto


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 12, 2008)

1. Genkai (Yu Yu Hakusho)- Most. Kickass. Grandma. Ever. Probably my favorite character of all time, seeing as how YYH was one of my earlier anime.
2. Kurama (Yu Yu Hakusho)- Also an icon! How beautiful, smart, and badass!
3. Sakura (Naruto)- I know a lot of people hate her, but so what?  She's great.
4. Lambo (Katekyo Hitman Reborn)- Sooooo cute and awesome! He has THREE forms that are all enjoyable!
5. Ryoma (Prince of Tennis)- I seldom really love the main character of any series. But this kid is so snarky and cool.
6. Yoh (Shaman King)- Another main character! Calm and clear--I really love this hero archetype which is rare in shonen these days.
7. Hao (Shaman King)- Yoh's counterpart who is the same yet completely opposite. XP
8. Kazuki (Getbackers)- Um... He's the most gorgeous anime character I've ever seen. Not to mention he can be very badass.
9. L (Death Note)- Quirky, brilliant, blunt, and adorable. What's not to love?
10. Hei (Darker Than Black)- Even though he's a quiet one, I like that he's deeper than he seems.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 12, 2008)

Byakuya Kuchiki - _Bleach_
Lawliet - _Death Note_
Raito Yagami - _Death Note_
Edward Elric - _Full Metal Alchemist_
Van Hohenheim/Father - _Full Metal Alchemist_
Uchiha Itachi - _Naruto_
Sesshōmaru - _Inuyasha_
Shunsui Kyōraku - _Bleach_
Haku - _Naruto_
Roy Mustang - _Full Metal Alchemist_​


----------



## Jiyun Nomiya (Dec 13, 2008)

» Ikki (Phoenix Saint).... Saint Seiya
» Wakashimazu Ken & Wakabayashi Genzo...... Captain Tsubasa
» Son Goku..... DragonBall
» Mirai Trunks.... DragonBall
» Niko Robin .... One Piece
» Uchiha Itachi .... Naruto
» L ... Death Note
» Light.... Death Note
» Himura Kenshin... Rurouni Kenshin
» Shishio Makoto .... Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 13, 2008)

order they come to my head :/

Mitsuko souma (battle royale)
Kazuo Kiriyama (battle royale)
Saito Hajime (rurouni Kenshin)
Mikan (to-love-ru)
Sanji (OP)
Shishio makoto (rurouni kenshin)
Takamura Mamoru (hajime no ippo)
Naraku (Inuyasha)
Dragon Shiryu (saint seiya)
Eikiji Onizuka (GTO)


----------



## perman07 (Dec 18, 2008)

1. Monkey D. Luffy (One Piece)
2. L (Death Note)
3. Kenichi (Kenichi)
4. Urahara (Bleach)
5. Gutts (Berserk)
6. Johan (Monster)
7. Konata (Lucky star)
8. Franky (One Piece)
9. Jiraya (Naruto)
10. Orochimaru (Naruto)


----------



## toredne (Dec 24, 2008)

uhm...
jiriaya-naruto
pain-naruto
ed-full metal alchemist
sasuke-naruto
urahara-bleach
toshiro-bleach
lupin- lupin the third


----------



## Sen (Dec 28, 2008)

No order because it tends to vary a bit over time based on which anime/manga I'm currently watching/reading, etc.  These are my current top 10~

Deidara (Naruto)
Uchiha Itachi (Naruto)
Kuchiki Byakuya (Bleach)
Ulquiorra Schiffer (Bleach)
Yagami Light (Death Note)
Sesshoumaru (Inuyasha)
Clow Reed (Cardcaptor Sakura/Tsubasa Resevoir Chronicles)
Goku (Dragonball Z)
Edward Elric (Full Metal Alchemist)
Kamina (Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann)

Other characters that are also sometimes in my Top 10:
Pain (Naruto)
Shodai (Naruto)
Raven (Zoids CC/GF)
Vegeta (DBZ)
Eriol Hiiragizawa (CCS/TRC)
Yoruichi (Bleach)
Kenpachi (Bleach)


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 28, 2008)

For now:

Onizuka Eikichi - GTO
Hisoka - HxH
Gon - HxH
Revy- Black Lagoon
Kuwabara - YYH
Agon - ES21
Death the Kid - SE
Hiruma - ES21
Luffy -OP
Hibari- KHR


----------



## kururenu (Dec 28, 2008)

Onizuka Eikichi (GTO)
Luffy (OP)
Gatts (Berserk)
Johan (Monster)
Gintoki (Gintama)
Musashi (Vagabond)
Kamina (Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann)
Raito Yagami (Death Note)
Alucard (Hellsing)
Gohan (dbz)

Goes a little something like that.


----------

